

Ask HN: Online Data Management System - Flextory.com - Looking for Feedback - cbeley

A while back I got some excellent feedback from HackerNews that I think completely made the difference between me having a toy and now having a product that a couple groups now use on a day to day basis.  The original post had id 4330459 for those interested.<p>I took everything to heart, have ended the beta, and am planning to start charging on 1/11/12.  On that note, I'm really wondering what people's opinions of my pricing is.  Too much, too low?  I've gone higher than planned because I had so many people telling me I was underselling myself (including two of my customers).  I'm also debating whether to impose a item/entry limit and was thinking of it being 5,000/10,000/30,000 entries for the three plans.<p>Finally, I'm also interested in any general feedback on the software, the website, and where to go with the weeks up until my "launch" (which, at the very least, I'll have two paying customers to start off).<p>tl;dr I'd like feedback on everything.
======
tluyben2
Nice work! Years ago I made flexlists.com which did quite well; we have quite
a bit of fanatical followers but no time to work on it. Maybe we should have a
chat?

~~~
cbeley
We should! You can reach me at chris@flextory.com.

------
acrich
looks cool! I tried building something similar a while back but then life got
in the way... The pricing is a little deterring for personal use. I'd offer a
basic plan for much less, and then make up on the lost profits by charging
business users a lot more. Same goes for the entries limit - 15GB storage
means a lot more than 30K entries, even when you add in some file attachments,
so maybe something less linear should work: 5,000/30,000/infinity and beyond.

~~~
cbeley
I actually really wanted to cater to personal use, but I've been having a hard
time figuring out the best way to do it. I could make a plan limited to one
user and maybe like 2,000 items, a minimal amount of storage, and all for $10
a month. Does that sound reasonable to you?

~~~
acrich
sounds more than reasonable. I don't think most people even got to line 2001
in an excel spreadsheet anyway...

